# Government is the Reason For This(last one was deleted by those not wanting the REAL truth out)



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

No matter how many doctors tell you that you are crazy, no matter how many neurologists you go to to only tell you that they are "puzzled", you will not find any answers, until you accept the nightmare, that surrounds us all. You can erase this message, but it will not erase the truth. It is so hard to actually believe that the government tha is supposed to protect us from terrorism and torture, is the actual entity doing the acts. 
Peace On
Keep Faith, it is our only real weapon


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

walkingdead said:


> No matter how many doctors tell you that you are crazy, no matter how many neurologists you go to to only tell you that they are "puzzled", you will not find any answers, until you accept the nightmare, that surrounds us all. You can erase this message, but it will not erase the truth. It is so hard to actually believe that the government tha is supposed to protect us from terrorism and torture, is the actual entity doing the acts.
> Peace On
> Keep Faith, it is our only real weapon


Your other post was not deleted it was moved. I think you know that too. Because you were replying in it earlier today. Please seek help, you are not thinking clearly.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ya know, DP and all other mental didsorders existed before modern technology, how could the government have been behind it then? and if they weren't behind it then, why would they be behind it now?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Walkingdead,

I have seen the videos you have posted, MK Ultra and Mind control experiments are an interesting topic indeed.

However, how are you doing with this information? Do you feel you are personally being targeted? and what would make you think this? What do those around you think about all this? Your family, friends...etc


----------



## G.i.t.s (Feb 13, 2010)

What you write is nonsense. But in my time with DP/DR there were periods where i had weird thoughts too. All my life i was a very logical, analytical person. But i can remember that there was a episode when i had DP/DR where i thought that things like magic would exist. But it wasnt long and i came back to reality again







It was like WTF! I thought... man what the hell was i thinkin about nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

G.i.t.s said:


> What you write is nonsense. But in my time with DP/DR there were periods where i had weird thoughts too. All my life i was a very logical, analytical person. But i can remember that there was a episode when i had DP/DR where i thought that things like magic would exist. But it wasnt long and i came back to reality again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yah,

I can relate to this. I was raised an Atheist all the way up until I got Depersonalized at 16. And I have now looked into many religions and spiritual paths etc. Even into the occult scene a bit. I DO think magick is real. Even one time I pulled down Lightning in front of people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Oh yah,
> 
> I can relate to this. I was raised an Atheist all the way up until I got Depersonalized at 16. And I have now looked into many religions and spiritual paths etc. Even into the occult scene a bit. I DO think magick is real. Even one time I pulled down Lightning in front of people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Revsarah said:


>


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

alright, does anyone know how to delete a post? (As in, I want to delete my own post.)


----------

